# to many floating plants?



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

Hey guys!

I recently bought a portion a salvinia minima for my 5 gallon fluval chi. I love the look of the plants but I wonder if there are to many plants now. I have only had the plants for about 2 weeks and they have already doubled in size. There are tons of little baby leaves everywhere! I'm also worried if the plants are blocking out the light for my other plants.
I have 5 anubias plants, some buce, and java fern. Also the tank does look darker because my driftwood is still leaking tannins.

So I guess I just want your guys opinion if I should remove some of the plants, or if it is ok for now. The light is a Finnex Stingray clip on LED.


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

A jungle! I love it! If you need to, you can build a floating ring and/or remove salvianna weekly. ;3 Do whatever you think it needs.


----------



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

ThatFishThough said:


> A jungle! I love it! If you need to, you can build a floating ring and/or remove salvianna weekly. ;3 Do whatever you think it needs.


I think I'll use a ring. It's a pain to feed him because I have to like move the plants around, not even to mention doing water changes...lol I hate it he loves it! I guess it's all for the fish!


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

That's how it is for half of my betta tanks! I always feed in 1 spot so after pushing the salvinia around several times ti just stays put and doesn't bloc the feeding hole.
I don't own a stingray clip on to compare its light strength (par) with what I use, but for what its worth I also keep low light plants (anubias and ferns) under the salvinia minima with lights that are raised a bit above the tank and everything has been growing fine. For water changes I cheat and pull all the salvinia out (by hand or with fishnet) and plop it in a cup/bowl, do my water change, then put it back in. But those tanks don't get water changes that often.


----------



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

Aqua Aurora said:


> That's how it is for half of my betta tanks! I always feed in 1 spot so after pushing the salvinia around several times ti just stays put and doesn't bloc the feeding hole.
> I don't own a stingray clip on to compare its light strength (par) with what I use, but for what its worth I also keep low light plants (anubias and ferns) under the salvinia minima with lights that are raised a bit above the tank and everything has been growing fine. For water changes I cheat and pull all the salvinia out (by hand or with fishnet) and plop it in a cup/bowl, do my water change, then put it back in. But those tanks don't get water changes that often.


Thanks for all the ideas! Water changes were a pain because I would find the plants all over my room lol. So i guess I'll just cheat like you!


----------



## MadtownD (Aug 29, 2014)

I net and throw out half the Salvinia weekly, before the water change, for the reasons you mention above. It always seems to grow back. I use the garbage and am careful not to get it in sink toilet etc. as it can be highly invasive.


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

I think thats perfect, as long as the fish can get surface air its fine.


----------



## kitkat67 (Mar 10, 2015)

I had too many floaters a few weeks ago. It got to the point where my fish were beaching themselves on emerged amazon sword leaves to get to air.


----------



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

Thanks for all the replies! I think I'm going to get a ring and try that while removing some salvinia weekly.


----------



## 206Betta (Jan 28, 2016)

Doesn't look like too much to me. If it ever gets to the point where the salvinia are stacked on top of one another then you can remove a portion of it. It'll grow back in about a week or so anyways. So, it won't be a loss.


----------

